# Good Bye To J Ray Johnson



## jonny cash (May 11, 2010)

So sorry to hear this. I had gotten to know him the last couple years, he will be missed.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

I have so enjoyed the many conversations with him over the years. I can see him watching from above and commenting on the Judging.... I miss him


----------

